# [Emerge] - conflit : app-office/libreoffice-bin

## y351

Bonjour,

Pour une màj, j'ai un petit conflit suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:
> 
> dev-libs/boost:0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> app-office/libreoffice-bin-6.2.8.2::gentoo was built with the following:
> 
> USE="java -gnome -kde" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-libs/boost-1.71.0::gentoo was built with the following:
> 
> USE="bzip2 icu lzma nls python threads zlib -context -debug -doc -mpi -numpy -static-libs -tools -zstd" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_7"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev-libs/icu-64.2::gentoo was built with the following:
> 
> USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.82 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 5.4.2-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

----------

## sebB

Il faut que tu attendes que libreoffice-bin soit recompilé avec boost 1.72 et icu 65.

En attendant, tu peux masquer les maj de boost et icu.

D'ailleurs t'as un bug ouvert

----------

